# Marshall JCM800 2205 Volume Problems



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a JCM800 2205 Split Channel, Reverb amp but there is a slight problem with it and I do not know how serious of a problem it is. When you first turn the amp on it is seems to be fine but after it warms up a bit it seems to lose its volume, also the volume level kind of goes up and down. The amp has had some work done to try to fix the problem such as cap job, I was wondering if anyone out there would have an idea of what the problem could be. I can get the amp for a decent price and it is in near mint condition other than the volume issue.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a JCM 800 split channel reverb 4210 combo...the exact same amp...exact same problem...I tried all the "tricks"...including plugging the guitar into the effects loop...I bought the amp from a used guitar shop...they claimed there was nothing wrong with the amp...since the problem was random...it was difficult to demonstrate it...I took it to a tech who found nothing wrong with it...yet...like you...I'd play for 15 minutes or so...then all of a sudden the volume would get SUPER LOUD...then dwindle away...then return to "normal"...I think the technical term is "Gremlins"... 

Contact Darren Coverdale at Central Music...He told me it was a common problem due to the tone controls all being wired to the master volume...and that it can be easily fixed...

[email protected]

Central Music


----------

